# Growth Rate?



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had my reds for about 6 months, got them when they were 1-2". They're 4-6.5" now. Are they growing at the expected rate?

Also, how long will it take reds to grow to their final size?

How do they grow as far as girth and length go?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> I've had my reds for about 6 months, got them when they were 1-2". They're 4-6.5" now. Are they growing at the expected rate?
> 
> Also, how long will it take reds to grow to their final size?
> 
> How do they grow as far as girth and length go?


they grow from 1inch to around 6 inches in the first year. then after that they grow a little over a inch a year and slowly jus jus top growin. I know a guy who had 3 RBP's for 23 yrs...... i would say they are growin good, jus keep up the healthy feeding!!


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

bigredjeep said:


> I've had my reds for about 6 months, got them when they were 1-2". They're 4-6.5" now. Are they growing at the expected rate?
> 
> Also, how long will it take reds to grow to their final size?
> 
> How do they grow as far as girth and length go?


they grow from 1inch to around 6 inches in the first year. then after that they grow a little over a inch a year and slowly jus jus top growin. I know a guy who had 3 RBP's for 23 yrs...... i would say they are growin good, jus keep up the healthy feeding!!
[/quote]

Gracias, amigo.

So, that caribe is 2 years old, give or take?

My reds are long, they're just not as full as I'd imagine them to be. Its hard to imagine them going from what they're at not to something as full and thick as the caribe. They're really healthy looking. Its just hard to believe they'll ever get to be bigger. Haha. It seems like their growing has slowwed down ridiculously.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

IMO reds are more or less "lanky" fish. they wont bulk up like a caribe ir piraya will. I think its notmal for any piranha to seem like growth rate has slown down. I know P.s live to be pretty old in the right conditions. Yea i would say the Caribe is just shy of 2 years. But this is what i know of P.s i could be wrong, but even still everything u posted sounds normal


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Some reds on a very good diet ans fantastic tank conditions have grown as large as 8-10" in the first year......................But norm is around the 6-7" mark really..............

Just make sure you give them a really good varied diet and great water conditions and they wil grow well..........


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

exactly what dez said.

For the record....reports of P's kept in captivity for 35 years....no sh*t!

Reds aren't going to be nearly as big as the other species of pygo. Reds 13", maybe 14 for rb32. Terns and cariba should get to 16" in aquarium, and then there is frankinstien, the 22" piraya....so there you go. I would say as far as body weight on a is so much differant to look at though. A 14" cariba could way twice or more what an 10-11" red would.


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> exactly what dez said.
> 
> For the record....reports of P's kept in captivity for 35 years....no sh*t!
> 
> Reds aren't going to be nearly as big as the other species of pygo. Reds 13", maybe 14 for rb32. Terns and cariba should get to 16" in aquarium, and then there is frankinstien, the 22" piraya....so there you go. I would say as far as body weight on a is so much differant to look at though. A 14" cariba could way twice or more what an 10-11" red would.


Yeah. Hearing that made me realize that they are sort of normal. Well, all aside from Caligula who's got the most awkwardly misshapen body in the entire univers of piranhas. I made a post about him before. He's got a weird indent on his stomach, but his chest is growing normally, so now he's really weird looking.

Who's frankenstein?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've had mine for about 3 months now, and they're all in the 4-4 1/2" range, so what you have sounds about right.
Anybody got pics of "Frankenstein"? Is his owner a member of this forum? A 22" Red would be something to see!


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Christopher666 said:


> exactly what dez said.
> 
> For the record....reports of P's kept in captivity for 35 years....no sh*t!
> 
> Reds aren't going to be nearly as big as the other species of pygo. Reds 13", maybe 14 for rb32. Terns and cariba should get to 16" in aquarium, and then there is frankinstien, the 22" piraya....so there you go. I would say as far as body weight on a is so much differant to look at though. A 14" cariba could way twice or more what an 10-11" red would.


Yeah. Hearing that made me realize that they are sort of normal. Well, all aside from Caligula who's got the most awkwardly misshapen body in the entire univers of piranhas. I made a post about him before. He's got a weird indent on his stomach, but his chest is growing normally, so now he's really weird looking.

Who's frankenstein?
[/quote]





 this is frankenstein hes ridiculous


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

bigredjeep said:


> exactly what dez said.
> 
> For the record....reports of P's kept in captivity for 35 years....no sh*t!
> 
> Reds aren't going to be nearly as big as the other species of pygo. Reds 13", maybe 14 for rb32. Terns and cariba should get to 16" in aquarium, and then there is frankinstien, the 22" piraya....so there you go. I would say as far as body weight on a is so much differant to look at though. A 14" cariba could way twice or more what an 10-11" red would.


Yeah. Hearing that made me realize that they are sort of normal. Well, all aside from Caligula who's got the most awkwardly misshapen body in the entire univers of piranhas. I made a post about him before. He's got a weird indent on his stomach, but his chest is growing normally, so now he's really weird looking.

Who's frankenstein?
[/quote]





 this is frankenstein hes ridiculous
[/quote]

I need to invest in real internet so I can see these damn things.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i have seen that video like 10 types, makes me want a piraya more and more


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

bigredjeep said:


> this is frankenstein hes ridiculous


Holy S**t!!!


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

bigredjeep said:


> i have seen that video like 10 types, makes me want a piraya more and more


I actually did a google search on him, apparently a "Piraya Productions" made a Frankenstien movie in 1994. Haha. But other than that it brought me to Pfury and some other "piranhaforums.ok" site and the pictures of that fish are ridiculous. He looks like he's in such good shape. I wonder if he's still alive or if the dude that owns him now killed him. Haha. But there's no way that thing is captive raised either. Jesus. It was like something out of a horror movie.


----------

